# Ravenor Series



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I've heard mixed reveiws about it and I want to know if it is really worth getting. or ant other suggestions???


----------



## incrediblechap (Sep 5, 2007)

I can report to you that the Ravenor books are a most excellent continuation of the Eisenhorn series. That said, if you have not had an opportunity to take in the Eisenhorn books, I would most certainly recommend that you start there, as they are worthy reads by their own merits.

Otherwise, author Dan Abnett extends his tale of the intrepid band of Inquisition crusaders and the vile fiends they pursue for the glory of the Empire in Ravenor. The writing style is engaginig and punctuated by both tremendous battle sequences and illuminating background information about the Inquisition.

In fact, my hope is that Mr. Abnett will see fit to continue writing about the Inquisition, as it is one of the more intriguing aspects of the 40K universe in my estimation. Enjoy Ravenor!


----------

